#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-09
<wrst> greetings
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> how's your day?
<wrst> pretty good cyberanger, you?
<cyberanger> Not too bad, the next few days will be intresting
<wrst> what's up cyberanger?
<cyberanger> work
<cyberanger> without internet, sounds like I'll be out of town for this project too
<cyberanger> well, without internet while this project is ongoing
<vychune> anybody home
<cyberanger> no, but I am here
<cyberanger> what's up vychune
<vychune> lol whatys good
<vychune> i got a winblows machine now
<cyberanger> stick in a live disc, mount it and run rm -Rf /media/winblows
<cyberanger> that'll fix that issue
<cyberanger> ;-)
<vychune> HAHA
<vychune> i need it for gaming
<vychune> what are you up to?
<cyberanger> I point to my previous statement
<cyberanger> preparing for work
<vychune> ??? this late dang
<cyberanger> well, it'll save time later
<cyberanger> but I'll get to sleep first
<vychune> ok then
<vychune> get some then
<cyberanger> soon enough
<vychune> chibihogoshino: still awake?
<cyberanger> he usually is
<vychune> ikr
<orangeninja> hey
<orangeninja> what yall doing?
<cyberanger> a ton
<cyberanger> prepping a laptop for work
<orangeninja> You have always been a busy man since the first night I met you Cyber
<orangeninja> what kind of laptop?
<cyberanger> HP Pavilion dv2742se
<cyberanger> orangeninja: I just wish more of it was paid, vs keeping myself active
<orangeninja> Well I hope you find more ways to get paid bro.
<orangeninja> You deserve to....
<cyberanger> yeah, the idea of a stable job is long overdue
<vychune> i know thats right
<vychune> o/ orangeninja where that nick come from
<orangeninja> Honestly, I made it up about a year ago when  added ubuntu to this laptop. I like orange and it was taken on freenode so I added ninja.
<orangeninja> There may be another orange ninja somewhere, but I didn't know about it before.
<orangeninja> Save for Michael Angelo from TMNT.....LOL
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> TURTLES COUNT IT OFF
<vychune> lol
<orangeninja> lol
<cyberanger> beats annoyingorange
<vychune> hahaha
<orangeninja> lol, love orange.... orange is life!!!
<orangeninja> not that cool of a story though huh?
<vychune> no
<orangeninja> sorry
<vychune> guys i caant get any sound
 * cyberanger hands vychune a cool pair of hearing aids
<orangeninja> huh?
 * vychune flips off cyberanger :D
<vychune> lol
<orangeninja> lol sorry...
<cyberanger> oh boy, now orangeninja is having sound issues ;-)
<cyberanger> sorry vychune, I'd been saving that one for awhile
<cyberanger> what have you tried?
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> hardware and mixer check
<vychune> mixer is saying no sound
<cyberanger> use alsamixer and then try sudo alsamixer, let me know if any differences occur
<vychune> windows
<vychune> 7
<cyberanger> oh, right
<cyberanger> did you install your audio drivers
<vychune> should be here already
<cyberanger> have you tried plopping in a ubuntu live cd?
<vychune> this was a music makers machinee
<vychune> -_-
<vychune> STOP IT WITH UBUNTU ill do it later
<vychune> loll
<cyberanger> vychune: well, it would help narrow down to software or hardware
<cyberanger> to an extent
<vychune> google chrome
<vychune> youtube vid
<vychune> headphone
<vychune> s
<vychune> dell
<cyberanger> not your low level software, drivers and such
<vychune> bluescreened
<cyberanger> lol
<vychune> BSOD
<vychune> bullshitoverdose
<vychune> and now the sound works
<orangeninja> vychune: what are you using for irc chat? mirc or xchat?
<vychune> xchat
<vychune> what are you using?
<orangeninja> irssi at the moment
<vychune> on winblows?
<orangeninja> nope I am on ubuntu but they do have a cmd.exe version
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> what codename ubuntu? (ie maverick)
<orangeninja> lucid lynx
<vychune> lts
<orangeninja> yep 10.04
<orangeninja> I have a windows vista ultimate x64 desktop, this hp laptop duel booted with vista home, and lucid
<vychune> pissa? whhhy
<vychune> *pissta
<orangeninja> Well it was the OS at the time I bought the laptop. And I built the desk top about one month before MS started giving out vouchers to upgrade to 7.
<vychune> ohhhhh
<orangeninja> tax return build gaming system, couldnt wait for 7 to drop....LOL
<orangeninja> had to gget it built. you know how that goes
<vychune> no i dont but ok lol
<orangeninja> but really I knew 7 would be out soon. And after about one month from purchase OEM too, they started giving the vouchers to upgrade to 7. I was just too early.
<vychune> thats messed up
<orangeninja> what you mean you don't know? I may not be the power user I once was with XP, but I have not had any crazy trouble with vista. Desktop has been great gaming etc. Laptop has had a few BSOD. But I have a work laptop with XP that BSOD's almost at least once a week.
<orangeninja> That being said, I don't game as much as I used to with my old XP desktop. So that might be why I don't have a lot of the stuff I have heard about vista.
<vychune> i dont like vista because of it's like a pretty XP to me
<vychune> maybe so
<orangeninja> Yeah, I can see that. I actually turned my areo off and use the windows 2000/clasic on laptop.
<vychune> how do you do that?
<orangeninja> I don't have much experiance with 7 other than helping friends and family with there random problem here and there.
<vychune> me too
<orangeninja> it is in the visual settings somehwere. I can look it up on my desktop and tell ya if you want
<orangeninja> probably saves some ram somewhere going classic windows theme.
<vychune> got it already but thanks fir the tip
<orangeninja> no problem
<vychune> ttyl
<orangeninja> see ya
<orangeninja> If anyone is still here, I'll see yall later.
<cyberanger> I'm still here, just slow
<cyberanger> lol
<vychune> o/
<pace_t_zulu> sup guys
<pace_t_zulu> quiet in here today
<wrst> hey hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: its certainly a monday, had soem windows server issues today but got them resolved before tossing it out the front door :)
<pace_t_zulu> that's a shame ... (that it didn't get tossed)
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu sad thing is that the server side of this software will run on *nix systems
<wrst> it would have been much easier for me to have simply restarted cups
<wrst> than mess with this for 2 hours
<vychune> hows everyone doing
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: good, you?
<vychune> good
<vychune> howd the meeting go after i logged off?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: no specifics...
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: logs are online if you want to see
<vychune> lol
<vychune> ill take a look
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: you know this channel is logged right? so you can see all the shit we talk about you after you log off ;)
<vychune> i forgot
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/09/%23ubuntu-us-tn.html <- today's log so far
<vychune> umm ok
<vychune> i have a winblows seven machine now that REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY blows
<vychune> just got it ansd its crashed on me 7 or 8 times
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you shouldn't have told vychune that, now he will see what all we have said
<vychune> whats wrong with that?
<wrst> vychune: what all we have said about you... of course :P
<vychune> :D
<vychune> -_-
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> hi vychune
<vychune> my anime buddy!
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> yeppers
<chibihogoshino> see anything good ?
<vychune> wacthing conan
<vychune> stared kenshin
<vychune> *started
<chibihogoshino> ahh.. never saw them
<chibihogoshino> im sticking with what is running this season
<vychune> whats running
<chibihogoshino> gosik and a channel
<chibihogoshino> zombie is over i think
<chibihogoshino> and dragon crisis
<vychune> cops
<cyberanger> vychune: heh?
<vychune> messing with you
<cyberanger> why
<vychune> infocop411
<cyberanger> why
<vychune> idk im bored and in need of a job
<cyberanger> same
<chibihogoshino> watch may
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-10
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> what are you doing up this late vychune ?
<chibihogoshino> isnt it past your bed time ?
<vychune> SHUT UP! lol
<chibihogoshino> heh
<vychune> facebooking
<chibihogoshino> evil booking
<vychune> tf?
<chibihogoshino> huh
<vychune> the f**k? short for wtf?
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> facebook is evil
<chibihogoshino> its been shit even since they opened it up to more than students
<vychune> movie proved that lol
<chibihogoshino> didnt see it
<vychune> me eiether
<chibihogoshino> im going to sleep..
<chibihogoshino> peace
<vychune> gn
<vychune> o/
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> how you doing
<wrst> pretty good you?
<vychune> good
<wrst> its very silent in here today isn't it?
<vychune> yep
<vychune> my house too
<vychune> need a job man
<wrst> oh i was speaking in the channel here :) what are you looking for?
<vychune> anything that earns me money for right now
<vychune> reboot by accident
<wrst> but you survived
<vychune> LOL
<pace_t_zulu> where is vychune, memphis?
<orias> yeah
<pace_t_zulu> wrst ping
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: do you recall me talking about DNS issues at vandy?
<wrst> yes i do vaguely pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i produced a movie with a guy i work with to document it... tell me what you think...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://www.psy.vanderbilt.edu/staff/haitas/dns/
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: on way home will catch later
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no worries... just thought i'd get your feedback on it....
<wrst> will do pace_t_zulu!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ty :)
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> what's up?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you recall me talking about a vanderbilt dns issue?
<cyberanger> to an extent
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i produced a little movie to document it with the help of a friend
<cyberanger> cool
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: http://www.psy.vanderbilt.edu/staff/haitas/dns/
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: do you mind giving me feedback... i reckon it is pretty clear
<cyberanger> I don't mind at all, howeverif I may wait for an even better moment, might be better
<cyberanger> multitasking as it is
<pace_t_zulu> the video is < 1 min ... if that makes a difference
<cyberanger> it does, in your favor
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> rsync will burn that much time
<cyberanger> ok, pulling it up here
<cyberanger> hang on, might help to start xorg, whoops ;-)
<cyberanger> here we go
<cyberanger> loading it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: cool
<cyberanger> might help if I could play it, tells me I need a plugin, doesn't say what plugin
<pace_t_zulu> xine
<pace_t_zulu> i hear
<cyberanger> xine?
<pace_t_zulu> xine plugin is what my buddy running kubuntu used
<cyberanger> ah, is it just an MP4?
<cyberanger> or avi
<cyberanger> the file on the backend?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ?
<pace_t_zulu> mp4
<pace_t_zulu> called by a mov wrapper
<pace_t_zulu> h.264 encoded i believe... i'll double check
<cyberanger> do you have a direct link, I can just pull it up in Vlc if you do
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea... h.264 encoded
<pace_t_zulu> sure
<cyberanger> I don't have many plugins installed, grabbed vlc's (I install Adobe Flash, but only when in duress ;-))
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: http://www.psy.vanderbilt.edu/staff/haitas/dns/dns-demo.mov
<cyberanger> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so: undefined symbol: NPP_Initialize
<cyberanger> followed by a crash :-/
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i can't watch the vidoe, firefox tells me plugin missing
 * wrst tries on chromium
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> no dice
<wrst> what format is that pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: http://www.psy.vanderbilt.edu/staff/haitas/dns/dns-demo%20-%20Computer.m4v
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://www.psy.vanderbilt.edu/staff/haitas/dns/dns-demo%20-%20Computer.m4v
<pace_t_zulu> h.264
<pace_t_zulu> that .mov link is just a wrapper
<wrst> holy smokin' internet connections batman!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: say what?
<wrst> looking at your download speeds pace_t_zulu :)
<wrst> huge difference with that dns change
 * wrst hopes he didn't miss the point
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that is the point
<wrst> ok i thought it was rather obvious but i have missed the obvious before :)
<pace_t_zulu> OpenDNS is resolving us to a west coast server... by reverting back to the old config (pre-OpenDNS) we resolve to the east coast
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: exactly... the video is meant to hit you over the head
<wrst> it did!
<wrst> opendns here actually speeds me up but i have crappy internet :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: good... exactly what we were going for
<wrst> and they advertise that you guys use them they need to get it fixed!
 * wrst heads out
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: its only a problem for regionally distributed domains
 * pace_t_zulu does the same
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: sorry, working on networking too, whoops :-)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: it doesn't want to play
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ping
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-11
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'll try from home
<pace_t_zulu> missed cyberanger again
<vychune> hello people
<vychune> hey everyone
<Juzzy-> hi
<vychune> o/
<vychune> wrst?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-12
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ping
<xTEMPLARx_> switched from unity to gnome 3
<xTEMPLARx_> not too bad so far
<wrst> hey xTEMPLARx i'm very fond of gnome 3
<wrst> the ubuntu ppa last time i tried it royally sucked though
<xTEMPLARx> that's what I'm using now
<xTEMPLARx> installed it early yesterday
<xTEMPLARx> been working pretty well thus far, senor wrst
<xTEMPLARx> what problems did you run into?
<wrst> they may have improved it xTEMPLARx
<wrst> well xTEMPLARx it was just a little weird looking compared to the vanilla gnome 3, the vanilla i think competes easily with kde4 on looks
<wrst> I had gnome 3 installed in arch so i used it for about 10 minutes didn't like it and went back to arch
<wrst> i'm really disappointed in unity
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  unity wasn't so bad imo, but I would probably lean its way if I were installing it on a low-end system without good graphics
<xTEMPLARx> i like the avant dock though, which gnome 3 is using by default
<xTEMPLARx> at least from the ubuntu ppa
<wrst> gnome 3 fallback is pretty decent looking
<wrst> the dock is pretty much the same
<wrst> but xTEMPLARx when they put unity on top of gnome3 for the shell it may be much better
<wrst> so i haven't given up hope
<xTEMPLARx> wait
<xTEMPLARx> what?
<xTEMPLARx> unity on TOP of gnome shell?
<xTEMPLARx> no TY
<xTEMPLARx> I got this Suzuki hatchback, but I'm gonna put it on top of my cadillac escalade to make it cooler!
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<wrst> no they are going to have unity to be the shell on gnome 3 instead of gnome shell if I'm not mistaken
<wrst> but xTEMPLARx, mhall119 can tell us all about it when he gets back from UDS
<xTEMPLARx> is that secret code for "bathroom"?
<wrst> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<wrst> I'm sure they have some fine bathrooms there however, I think budapest is where its at
<xTEMPLARx> so mhall actually went to budapest to attend?  and he's from TN?
<xTEMPLARx> REPRESENT!
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<mhall119> I'm from florida
<wrst> mhall119: how is it going over there?
<wrst> or are you still there?
<xTEMPLARx> There's a floridian in here?!
<xTEMPLARx> we don't take kindly to outsiders round hyere!
<xTEMPLARx> <banjo music>
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i think ohh yeah you are implying we have the banjos thats about right
<mhall119> xTEMPLARx: I'm not there, I'm in Budapest, weren't you paying attention?
<mhall119> wrst: it's been busy, I'm sprinting which means I don't have much time for sessions
<wrst> mhall119: sounds like a fun time, hope you can give us an update when you get back, enjoy!
<mhall119> wrst: I'd be happy to
<wrst> awesome look forward to it be safe
<mhall119> all the summit notes are in etherpad though, so you can browse them
<wrst> cool
<xTEMPLARx> leetsauce
<xTEMPLARx> do they make an etherpad ipad app?  :D
<xTEMPLARx> nope no ipad or android versions
<xTEMPLARx> booo
<wrst> ipad...blah
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<xTEMPLARx> don't hate!
<xTEMPLARx> it is what it is
<xTEMPLARx> and for what I wanted it for, its working nicely
<wrst> yes they look wonderful xTEMPLARx i'm just jealous i don't have the $$ for one right now ;)
<xTEMPLARx> i had to sell some things
<xTEMPLARx> had to part with my last motorcycle
<xTEMPLARx> it wasn't running anyway, and was just wasting away, so its in a better place now
<wrst> motorcycle heaven?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger, delayed pong ... even though you aren't here
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu :)
<wrst> and good afternoon
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: good afternoon to you.
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: guess you saw it but we got an update from Budapest
<pace_t_zulu> budapest?
<pace_t_zulu> good hustle mhall119
<wrst> yes I think he might even be willing to clue us in on all the good stuff when he gets back
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: you have a link to etherpad?
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: if you go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/ then pick a day or track, most of the meetings  will have a small pad and pen icon that will take you to that session's pad
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: ty
<Xpistos> You, peeps
<Xpistos> Is there any reason why I can't install 32 bit os on my wife's AMD 64 computer?
<wrst> no Xpistos
<wrst> how much ram does she have Xpistos?
<Xpistos> 4 gb
<wrst> If i don't have over 4GB of RAM on a machine I always install 32bit
<Xpistos> what iso do I use?
<wrst> I would certainly go 32bit unless you are using it for something that 64bit gives you a "real" advantage on
<pace_t_zulu> "Ubuntu 11.10 To Switch From GDM To LightDM" ... http://digitizor.com/2011/05/12/ubuntu-11-10-lightdm/
<Xpistos> no she has nad nothing but trouble with 64 bit Mint
<Xpistos> so I want to get her off to go to 11.04 Ubuntu 32-bit
<wrst> Xpistos: 32 bit just generally works better with things like flash etc, I run both  and have really no issues now but used to have more with 64
<Xpistos> so, what can you install lightdm now/
<Xpistos> Cause frankly I cna't stand unity!
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: you know what the "Punchy Penguin" is?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that makes a lot of good sense
<Xpistos> So on a AMD  64_bit computer, I can just install the standard 32 bit Ubuntu?
<wrst> yes Xpistos
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sounds like a good move to me
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: lightdm would replace gdm .... similar to how unity replaced gnome2
<Xpistos> col
<wrst> and btw Xpistos the AMD 64 builds work on intel 64 bit too
<Xpistos> cool
<Xpistos> now if I can only get it to install from the usb I will be good
<wrst> Xpistos: should install easily from usb if your bios supports it
<Xpistos> Daugther DE-STROYED the cd-rw drive.
<Xpistos> I tried during the weekend and it got to installin the software and then errered out
<wrst> hmm haven't had that Xpistos but could be a bug?
<Xpistos> well I was using the 64-it AMD versiion so we will testout the normal ubuntu and see
<pace_t_zulu> amd64 is just one name for 64-bit extensions to the x86 architecture... 'amd64' and 'x86_64' are the common shortnames for the architecture ... only reason it ever got the 'amd64' name is because it was developed by AMD during Intel's misguided project the make Itanium the 64-bit platform of the future.... please correct me if i'm wrong
<pace_t_zulu> any 32-bit x86 code should run just fine on an amd64/x86_64 processor
<Xpistos> Thanks pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: yw ... np
<pace_t_zulu> "Mark Shuttleworth: Our Goal Is 200 Million Ubuntu Users In 4 Years" ... http://digitizor.com/2011/05/09/mark-shuttleworth-ubuntu/
<pace_t_zulu> ambitious
<pace_t_zulu> especially given the fact that it has take nearly 7 years to amass ~12 million users
<pace_t_zulu> from the article ... "We’re not playing a game for developers hearts and minds" - Mark Shuttleworth ... that is not very comforting
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I think that is exactly what i was trying to remember on the 64 stuff :)
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: any buzz about wayland at UDS-O?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i think what i said is accurate ... that's my recollection of how that architecture came about
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<wrst> that sounds like what i had read and was googling for :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: first scan looks like you were exactly right
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: first time for everything ;)
<wrst> from my experience that's not the first time ;)
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: there was I think one question about it
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: so really... nothing
<mhall119> the answer was pretty much "Wayland is the future of linux desktops, but the future is a long way away"
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: that would indicate that wayland will not land before the next LTS ... but maybe after... right?
<mhall119> from what little I've heard about it, 13.04 would be the absolute soonest it could be the default, but that's highly unlikely
<mhall119> it will probably be in a PPA before then
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-13
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> chris4585 you here
<chris4585> nope
<linuxman410> chris4585 i need your help i need a small os for a 2gb partition
<chris4585> linuxman410, slitaz, or tinycore
<linuxman410> it is a asus eeepc 2g surf
<chris4585> oh
<linuxman410> chris4585 it has a 2gb ssd
<linuxman410> what does cyberanger run on his
<chris4585> try slitaz
<chris4585> the iso is like 30mbs
<linuxman410> ok
<linuxman410> chris4585 i was going to try freebsd but do not understand how to install programs
<chris4585> you got me, I've never tried it before
<Xpistos-> Hey yal
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos-
<cyberanger> hey Kurisu_Yamato
<Xpistos-> cyberanger: hey man
<Xpistos-> guess what I got working today/
<Xpistos-> my godaddy ssh
<cyberanger> so now you just need the rsync bit, or did you get that too
<cyberanger> woot
<chris4585> sup cyberanger
<cyberanger> chris4585: enough :-)
<cyberanger> crazy times
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> well then, yes indeed
<cyberanger> things should be settling
<Xpistos-> I didn't leave the room
<Xpistos-> cyberanger: no I didn't get the rsync done
<cyberanger> Xpistos-: can you use sshfs with it?
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> chris4585 u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<wrst> what's up?
<linuxman410> wrst do you know of a up to date os i can run in less than 2gb
<wrst> linuxman410: I would think about any Linux distro shoul run on a GB shouldn't it?
<linuxman410> wrst i have tried a few i am hunting for a os to run on my asus eepc 2g surf with 2gb ssd
<wrst> what have you tried linuxman410?
<wrst> 3d graphics card?
<linuxman410> wrst i ried debian could not get tto load and everything else in requirements says 3 gb or more
<wrst> hmm ohhh i was thinking RAM linuxman410
 * wrst gets awake
<wrst> linuxman410: if it were me I would probably do some sort of install of Arch Linux, not easy, but if you follow the wiki not hard and you will ONLY have what you tell it to install
<wrst> but getting it and then a decent desktop under 2B will not be easy
<wrst> might possible get lxde or something?
<wrst> linuxman410: could you not maybe get a larger SD card?
<kd4zay> Hello all
<wrst> hello kd4zay
<vychune> hey guys
<kd4zay> Does this group have GTs or regular meetings?
<chris4585> yes a few times a month we have meetings
<chris4585> or something like that :)
<wrst> kd4zay: its usually updated in the topic... but... well :)
<wrst> but kd4zay the next IRC meeting will be on June 2
<chris4585> morning wrst :)
<wrst> chris4585: how are things way down south?
<chris4585> wrst, pretty lazy today so far, yesterday i went job hunting, office max has a few positions open
<chris4585> sometime today I'm going to work on that
<wrst> chris4585: sorry didn't know you were looking
<chris4585> I went everywhere yesterday asking if anyone was hiring
<wrst> man i feel for you :\
<vychune> i dont erven have a car to look
<wrst> :(
<chris4585> :/
<vychune> yep
<vychune> chris4585: are you a memphian?
<chris4585> nope, floridian
<vychune> oh in that case
<vychune> GO BULLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<kd4zay> any meetings coming up in mid tn anyone
<vychune> or in memphis
<kd4zay> its a bit of a drive for me
<kd4zay> i live in williamsport tn its so small you cant see it on the map 8)
<vychune> damn lol
<kd4zay> the town is made up of  1/2 block like i said
<Xpistos> What up peeps!
<Dan9186> so if i want to setup my ubuntu box to respond to DNS when i'm on a windows box, what do i need to do?
<Dan9186> i.e. instead of http://<ip>/ i want http://<name>/ to work
<cyberanger> Anyone here used XFS?
<cyberanger> kd4zay: Welcome to The Tennessee Ubuntu LoCo
<kd4zay> Thanks
* cyberanger changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting June 3rd at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
 * cyberanger can't believe he overlooked the topic again
<cyberanger> Xpistos: you around?
<kd4zay> xfs just another journaling fs
<kd4zay> dan9186 you could use you windows hosts file
<cyberanger> kd4zay: yes, however there is one feature I was wondering if ext4 had, the ability to resize an online xfs partition
<kd4zay> if you install LVM i would think you would be able to
<cyberanger> lvm doesn't cover the partitions though, it's just a middle layer between the discs and the partitions
<Dan9186> kd4zay, don't really want to have to edit the host file on 30 machines
<cyberanger> I've already grown the lvm volume group onto a new disc
<kd4zay> ahh ok
<cyberanger> just can't grow the filesystem like I could on xfs (well, without unmounting that is)
<cyberanger> Dan9186: what's the issue (sounds like a case for DNS or something down that road)
<kd4zay> what about qparted resize
<cyberanger> that will work, but I have to unmount it, it's not able to do it online, mounted
<Dan9186> cyberanger: yeah i wouldn't mind that, but i don't know much about our DNS setup here other than they're touchy with it
<kd4zay> Dan9186 you could through a gpo if you wanted to
<cyberanger> Dan9186: whearas that's the one thing I mess with too much (alot is work, DNS is my spare time too)
<cyberanger> kd4zay: yeah, the idea is to not power down the machine or make this partition unavailable (It's a mirror, unavailibilty isn't a good idea)
<cyberanger> so it looks like I'll be migrating over to xfs tonight
<cyberanger> Dan9186: what exactly is the deal? I came in late on that
<Dan9186> yeah, oddly enough we don't have OUs setup either, so doing gpo would still be painful
<Dan9186> i've got a small web server that hosts a web app that i'm building as an addon to our main inventory and ticketing system, i would like to run it off my ubuntu box but i'd rather it resolve to a name than an ip
<cyberanger> I presume it currently has a static IP
<kd4zay> cyberanger have you looked at resize2fs
<cyberanger> kd4zay: glad to see another ham in the group again
<kd4zay> good deal
 * cyberanger is KJ4JUY
<Dan9186> cyberanger: nope actually it doesn't
<cyberanger> kd4zay: unfortunately, resize2fs only works when unmounted, xfs_growfs can grow a xfs partition while mounted
<cyberanger> everything I read seems to be due to some really low level architure in xfs, that allows that to work, unfortunately
<cyberanger> kd4zay: thanks for the ideas, but it does appear to be a dead end due to design
<cyberanger> I can grow the partition, that's the easy part, the hard part is growing it while mounted, without downtime
<cyberanger> so tonight I'll fire up the backup rig, and convert the primary to xfs
<cyberanger> and tommorow do the same for the backup
<cyberanger> Dan9186: do they use an internal dns server?
<kd4zay> cyberanger: Id like to know what solution you come up with.
* cyberanger changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting June 2nd at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<cyberanger> kd4zay: LVM for the disks, ext2 for /boot ext4 for / and xfs for /var/www/mirror
<cyberanger> that's what I'm going to have to do
<kd4zay> If Dan9186 does have a internal windows server he should be to create an a record with reverse dns
<cyberanger> (I could actually do some other things here, but only supported filesystem for this goal is xfs, and since /var/www/mirror is it's own partition, best result with least work)
<cyberanger> kd4zay: or on the linux rig he's using, with bind9, yeah
<cyberanger> Dan9186: if you could get a static ip address, and create an internal domain (or perhaps that's done, and you just need to get an A record for a subdomain)
<cyberanger> you'd be set, question is, how many favors can you get out of your beloved overloards there ;-)
<Dan9186> you're proposing involvement from another department all together and 2 other groups within my own :P
<cyberanger> Dan9186: if you can't get a static ip or DDNS, this is done before it starts
<Dan9186> i'll have to see what i can do
<cyberanger> well, I suppose you could use dyndns or something, and set your server to push it's ip
<cyberanger> it'll be a public dns entry, but an internal ip
<cyberanger> that'd be the only route without talking to network admins, but runs it's own risks
<Dan9186> yeah they wouldn't allow that
<cyberanger> another thought, if you ran the nameservers for this project, they gave you a static ip and just point at your nameservers for an internal domain
<Dan9186> i only need internal name resolution
<cyberanger> then they know you can only affect your internal domain, not everything
<cyberanger> and you have full control of that
<cyberanger> you still need a static ip, but if your convincing them that this will mean less work for them in the long run
<cyberanger> then it's hard to resist (unless you've got the other kind of admin, those types usually compare root to god)
<cyberanger> man, the plan was a day off and I'm logged into the machine, working on some scripts, what's wrong with this picture
<cyberanger> and the funny part, nobody asked me to login, there is no deadline, just seemed like a good time to do it
<wrst> cyberanger: your here!
<cyberanger> wrst: yep, and you noticed just in time
<wrst> ha ha I will see you later ;)
<cyberanger> I am about to disappear again ;-)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you around?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: gonna try your video again, for some reason it refused to play here
<wrst> cyberanger: he should have used .ogg ;)
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, .ogv
<wrst> yes
<wrst> cyberanger: i have found teh apple 'ish formats are about the worse out there
<cyberanger> but based on what he said, It's gotta be encoding issues, I have played those files before, and after
<cyberanger> wrst: and I feel the same way for the windows stuff
<cyberanger> flac for all
<wrst> but atleast you can play the windows stuff easy enough, and wma is a decent enough format save the licensing issues
<wrst> i mean wmv
<cyberanger> minus the Digital Restrictions Mismanagement
<cyberanger> from the MAFIAA
<wrst> yes that's true but apple is worse
<wrst> but guess that is something like which devil is more evil?
<cyberanger> well, Apple has the same DRM, same MAFIAA pressuring them
<cyberanger> and they're codecs are more rare (which could be part of the problem)
<cyberanger> the obscurity that is
<cyberanger> ogg, ogv, flac
<cyberanger> that's where it's at ;-)
<kd4zay> anyone here do patch management on linux ?
<cyberanger> patch management,
<kd4zay> yep
<cyberanger> I patch my kernel and manage it, does that count?
<kd4zay> nop3
<cyberanger> and when it crashes, I mismanage it
<kd4zay> it need to be able to manage what patch are applied and when for compiance
<kd4zay> i have looked around but have not seen anything related to that
<kd4zay> idealy what i was looking for is a wsus counter part for linux though apt-proxy would centralize the patches / packages but has no reporting
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-14
<linuxman410> cyberanger you here i been looking for you
<linuxman410> wrst has cyberanger been here
<linuxman410> cyberanger you here i been looking for you
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> mootbot is cyberanger here
<wrst> linuxman410: what's up
<linuxman410> wrst has cyberanger been here
<wrst> haven't talked with him lately linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst this is the first nite i seen his name in list
<wrst> maybe he is getting his always on connection going
<linuxman410> wrst do u know what os he runs on his asus eee pc 2g
<linuxman410> wrst it is something custom he sent me a screen shot once
<linuxman410> wrst does cyberanger have a website
<linuxman410> cyberanger if you get on here hollow at me i will leave xchat running and check back every 10 minutes
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorry
<cyberanger> am now
<cyberanger> linuxman410: here now
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what's up
<cyberanger> linuxman410: it's based on ubuntu, styled like m0n0wall, debian and crunchbang
<cyberanger> a real frankenstien
<cyberanger> I don't really have anything about it yet online, just was sorta trial and error
<cyberanger> I have a few blogs here and there, but all unused for awhile (unfortunately
<cyberanger> just not a blogger I guess)
<cyberanger> just got back from dinner (late I know, but worth the trip)
<linuxman410> cyberanger you here
<cyberanger> yes
<linuxman410> cyberanger i did a minimal install of debian with one kernel forgot root password anyway to change it without reinstalling
<cyberanger> when grub loads, can you select the recovery mode?
<linuxman410> yes
<cyberanger> then when you boot into that, run 'passwd <username>' replacing <username> with your username
<cyberanger> then it'll ask you to create a new password
<cyberanger> extra steps if lvm or dm-crypt are used, but I don't think you've done that
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> hey cyberanger... unplugged my server and didn't realize it until now :)
<cyberanger> not yet done with setting back up my allways on system
<cyberanger> whoops
<cyberanger> linuxman410: did that help?
<wrst> cyberanger: sounds like you are on process then?
<cyberanger> on process?
<wrst> uhh cyberanger... i have no clue what i just said
<wrst> but sounds like you are progressing ? :)
<linuxman410> cyberanger now user or root password does not work
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
<cyberanger> linuxman410: you ran 'passwd <username>' from the recovery console, it prompted you to create a new password and repeat it
<cyberanger> and that password didn't work?
<cyberanger> wrst: sorta
<linuxman410> yes
 * cyberanger thinks for a moment
<linuxman410> cyberanger i cannot even login to system now root or user
<cyberanger> did you modify root's password, did you set one at install (you no longer have to for squeeze)
<cyberanger> that should not have modified root, unless that was the user you selected
<linuxman410> yes i set one at install
<cyberanger> and you did not modify that, right?
<linuxman410> yes i changed it to
<linuxman410> no none of them work
<cyberanger> that's not a normal lockout then
<linuxman410> cyberanger can i change user password in recovery mode
<cyberanger> yeah, that's what I was having you do
<cyberanger> passwd <username>
<cyberanger> were you not doing that in recovery mode?
<linuxman410> ok i am logged in but how do i install programs without root password
<cyberanger> your at a root prompt now
<cyberanger> and passwd should already be installed
<linuxman410> no at user prompt
<cyberanger> $ not #, really?
<linuxman410> cyberanger the only way i can get to root is in recovery mode
<cyberanger> Are you not in recovery mode?
<linuxman410> not now i am in user mode
<linuxman410> after i changed password
<cyberanger> so it did work?
<linuxman410> yes but how do i install programs without root password
<cyberanger> with sudo, but I take it you hadn't yet set that up
<cyberanger> so it sounds like you'll need to go back to recovery mode, and run 'passwd root' as well
<linuxman410> i setup a root password during install that i forgot
<cyberanger> yeah, from recovery console you can reset it
<cyberanger> with 'passwd root'
<linuxman410> trying now
<linuxman410> got it thanks
<cyberanger> so all is well?
<cyberanger> linuxman410: that fixed the issue?
<linuxman410> cyberanger how do i install x so openbox will work
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install xorg
<cyberanger> err, since I doubt you have sudo
<cyberanger> apt-get install xorg sudo
 * wrst may get kicked...
<wrst> or not...
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<testingoutanewbo> KeyError: 'geonames' (file "/home/ircbot/phenny/modules/weather.py", line 26, in location)
<wrst> .weather 38501
<testingoutanewbo> KeyError: 'geonames' (file "/home/ircbot/phenny/modules/weather.py", line 26, in location)
<cyberanger> wrst: eggbot?
<wrst> phenny
<cyberanger> close
 * wrst thinks he should go back to the drawing board
 * cyberanger hands wrst some crayons
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger, kinda had some time to play with something :)
<cyberanger> working on eggdrop myself
<linuxman410_> cyberanger how do i get wireless installed
<cyberanger> linuxman410_: wicd, network-manager or just wireless-tools
<linuxman410_> i got a minimal system got browser and xchat working
<cyberanger> I use wicd
<cyberanger> apt-get install wicd-curses
<linuxman410_> cyberanger itis not showing up in openbox how do i activate wicd
<cyberanger> fire a terminal, run 'wicd-curses'
<linuxman410_> cyberanger my wireless is not showing it says no networks found
<cyberanger> your on debian, right?
<linuxman410_> yes debian 6
<linuxman410_> asus eee pc 2 g
<cyberanger> what's your wifi card
<linuxman410_> atheros
<cyberanger> an Atheros card then
<cyberanger> ok
<cyberanger> that card might not be in main
<cyberanger> did you enable contrib and non-free
<linuxman410_> no can i enable them now
<cyberanger> yes
<linuxman410_> how
<cyberanger> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyberanger> everywhere you see man, append contrib non-free
<linuxman410_> i do not see man
<cyberanger> sorry, main append contrib non-free
<cyberanger> dropped an i
<linuxman410_> so erase main and write contrib non-free
<cyberanger> no, append contrib non-free
<cyberanger> end result is main contrib non-free
<linuxman410_> so make all of them say main contrib non-free
<cyberanger> if it already says main, yes
<linuxman410_> ok
<linuxman410_> now what
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get update
<linuxman410_> ok now what
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<linuxman410_> ok
<linuxman410_> now what
<wrst> cyberanger: you tell the bot to do that?
<cyberanger> wrst: yep
<cyberanger> did you want it around?
<wrst> cool have fun!
<wrst> cyberanger: i would prefer not to get hate mail :)
<cyberanger> if it's a bother, I've got two ways to kick it
<wrst> .weather 38570
<linuxman410_> cyeranger now what do i do
<wrst> seem pretty unobtrusive, for now
<linuxman410_> do i need to restart
<cyberanger> linuxman410_: does 'sudo iwconfig' list it?
<linuxman410_> it says no wireless extensions
<cyberanger> sudo modprobe ath5k
<cyberanger> sudo iwconfig
<linuxman410_> says wlan0 is 802,11g ssid off
<cyberanger> now 'wicd-curses'
<linuxman410_> stillsays no wireless networks
<cyberanger> give it a reboot then
<linuxman410_> be right back
<linuxman410> cyberanger wireless stll no go
<cyberanger> 'sudo iwconfig'
<cyberanger> and 'sudo ifconfig -a'
<linuxman410> cyberanger what os is on yourasus eee pc 2g
<cyberanger> it's a homebrew
<cyberanger> I've used debian and ubuntu as a base
<linuxman410> what am i looking for
<cyberanger> wlan0
<linuxman410> ok what should it say
<cyberanger> it's there?
<cyberanger> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<cyberanger> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<cyberanger> wicd-curses
<linuxman410> says interface does not support scanning
<cyberanger> ugh, that's not right
<linuxman410> cyberanger what else to try if i can get wireless going i got it
<cyberanger> I'm thinking, surely there's something I'm overlooking
<cyberanger> are you root?
<cyberanger> or a user?
<linuxman410> cyberanger how do i save sources.list it did not save last time
<cyberanger> ctrl + o
<linuxman410> then what
<linuxman410> just close it
<cyberanger> yeah, ctrl + x
<cyberanger> and since it didn't save
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get update
<linuxman410> cyberanger i try ctrl x itdoes nothing to save it still did not save now what
<linuxman410> cyberanger ctrl o worked but not crtl x
<linuxman410> cyberanger you stll here
<cyberanger> yeah, here
<cyberanger> are you root?
<linuxman410> yes
<linuxman410> why does ctrl o do nothing
<cyberanger> hrm, ugh
<linuxman410> it says m a to append
<linuxman410> ctrl a to append maybe
<linuxman410> cyberanger does your os fit in less than 2gb
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
<wrst> .weather cookeville
<wrst> .weather 38570
<testbot8570> Clear ☼, 24℃, 1014mb, Moderate breeze 14kt (↑) - GCTS 13:00Z
<wrst> .weather livingston tn
<testbot8570> Cloudy, 64.4℉ (18℃), 29.72in (1003mb), Light breeze 5kt (↑) - KCHA 13:23Z
<wrst> ?
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<wrst> get it going linuxman410?
<linuxman410> no
<wrst> oh :\
<linuxman410> wrst i know cyberanger is running  one of them with a custom os i am trying to get him to tell me how to build the custom os
<linuxman410> wrst how much room does a commandline install of ubuntu take
<wrst> linuxman410:  i would think 5-600 MB
<wrst> you can get them down fairly small probably smallar if you get into eliminating unedded kernel modules etc
<linuxman410> wrst could i add openbox and xchat and a browser and stay below a gig
<wrst> possibly linuxman410 i reall don't know
<wrst> not my field of expertise at all on keeping it small
<linuxman410> wrst ok thanks have to go to work try to catch cyberanger later
<orias> hmmm why not dsl or puppy if space is a consideration?
<orias> or is it somethings he's trying for s+g?
<wrst> orias: i wondered the same thing
<orias> puppy's pretty decent these days, even with a gui, it's still pretty small
<wrst> yes it is
<orias> wrst: have you had any luck with adobe air on a 64bit system?
<orias> more to the point, http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/521/cpsid_52132.html#main_Install_AIR_2_on_64_bit_Ubuntu_9_04
<orias> step 2 keeps failing on me, but i
<orias> 've yet to explore any further
<wrst> orias: never tried air period actually
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<orias> trying to see if i can use the that to run the supposed windows only pandora app
<wrst> ahh orias cool :)
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<testbot8570> Cloudy, 69.8℉ (21℃), 29.71in (1003mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - KCHA 15:53Z
<chris4585> .weather 34461
<testbot8570> Overcast ☁, 69.8℉ (21℃), 29.80in (1006mb), Thundery Rain, Moderate breeze 13kt (↑) - KGNV, 17:59Z
<chris4585> o.O
<chris4585> that does not seem right...
<chris4585> .weather lecanto fl
<testbot8570> Overcast ☁, 69.8℉ (21℃), 29.80in (1006mb), Thundery Rain, Moderate breeze 13kt (↑) - KGNV, 17:59Z
<wrst> chris4585: i think its a little whacked
<chris4585> appears so, its about 87F here
<wrst> .weather livingston tn
<testbot8570> Cloudy, 71.6℉ (22℃), 29.69in (1002mb), Gentle breeze 10kt (↑) - KCHA 17:53Z
<wrst> that's not far from right
<cyberanger> darnm I got sidelined last night
<cyberanger> I see linuxman410 still must be having wifi issues
<cyberanger> wrst: that seems a bit small, however I'll add cli tools that wouldn't be usual for some
<cyberanger> like nmap (network mapper) for example
<wrst> yeah
<cyberanger> definately under a gig though, before you add much of anything
<wrst> i'm kinda like orias i'm thinking puppy or something might be best
<cyberanger> but idk how small one could work, and be usable (that usable bit poses challenges)
<cyberanger> I'm working on remastering a disc so people can have an idea on my setup
<cyberanger> not sure if and how I'd release it atm
<wrst> cool
<cyberanger> kinda the issue of something you make for yourself, plus bandwidth constraints over time
<cyberanger> how much you wanna support it, for others, and how much will it cost you
<cyberanger> two questions I have yet to fully answer
<cyberanger> next time somebody is trying to put you down for being a geek, recall this: http://xkcd.com/898/
<cyberanger> I hate tech support calls, wish this actually worked http://xkcd.com/806/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-15
<wrst> .seen cyberanger
<testbot8570> wrst: I last saw cyberanger at 2011-05-14 21:30:20 UTC on #ubuntu-us-tn
<wrst> testbot8570: tell cyberanger this thing has ran for almost 1 whole day :)
<testbot8570> wrst: I'll pass that on when cyberanger is around.
<techMiles> hey wrst
<wrst> hey testbot8570 how you doing?
<wrst> ugh
<wrst> hey techMiles how are you doing?
<techMiles> lol.
<techMiles> am good, thanks. You?
<wrst> yep doing good just bringing a nice and slow saturday to a close
<techMiles> nice.
<techMiles> i have a degree now
<wrst> cool techMiles what in?
<wrst> and congratualations!
<techMiles> it's an AAS in Computer Info Tech
<wrst> cool
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> still going to continue on
 * wrst is unsure what all that means but ssounds impressive :)
<techMiles> but looking for work atm.
<techMiles> lol.
<techMiles> Associate of Applied Science.
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<techMiles> as opposed to the university-parallel of just Associate of science
<techMiles> more technical based
<wrst> cool
<wrst> any luck on the job finding front?
<techMiles> not yet.
<techMiles> I'm looking
<techMiles> there's an opening at my college that a professor of mine has been really really talking me up about.
<techMiles> And talking me up to the faculty for.
<wrst> that is very cool
<techMiles> yers
<techMiles> yes*
<wrst> never hurts to have a prof speaking on your behalf anywhere especially for a job at the school
<techMiles> for the campus that's nearest to me, If I get that job, i'd be over that entire campus' PC's
<techMiles> and probably printers, too.
<wrst> cool
<techMiles> yeah. especially when that professor is the most technical person that have on campus.
<techMiles> that they have**
<wrst> cool again :)
<techMiles> yeap.
<linuxman410> cyberanger i did it i have ubuntu with icewm and xchat and sea monkey running in less  than 2 gb and the wireless working
<cyberanger> linuxman410: cool
<cyberanger> and I can get you a howto for what I did on ubuntu
<cyberanger> (debian 6 not yet, until I do that again)
<cyberanger> it would fit in 2GB, but I prefer to just use the SD Card slot to install, give me a ton of room to play
<linuxman410> hello
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> .weather cookeville tn
<testbot8570> Overcast ☁, 60.8℉ (16℃), 29.75in (1004mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - KCHA 20:53Z
<wrst> greetings cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing cyberanger?
<cyberanger> I'm doing well, but mksquashfs is about to meet a violent death with shred
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> it keeps hanging in the same spot
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-06
<wrst> ohh hi, Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst !
<wrst> how are you doing Omnifrog, have you recovered?
<Omnifrog> 40 minutes till we leave for the airport \o/
<wrst> vacation?
<Omnifrog> coming back from KoLumbus meet up
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<wrst> safe travels
<Omnifrog> thanks! :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-07
<Omnifrog|laptop> woof. back home. halfway unpacked. school bus gets here in 6 hours
<wrst> Omnifrog|pond: glad you made it back safely
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-08
<Omnifrog> fluffff
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-09
<Omnifrog> http://google-street-view.com/new-cat-species-found-on-google-street-view/
<wrst> nice
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> morning wrst
<wrst> Omnifrog: are you running opensuse still?
<Omnifrog> I am on one partition
<Omnifrog> I dont boot into it by default though
<Omnifrog> I was in Columbus for a week too
<Omnifrog> so, not here to play with it
<wrst> ahh I was just curious how that was working, depending on how ubuntu goes not for sure what I need to install for people as a good distro
<Omnifrog> hopefully I'll get more time to play around with it this week
<wrst> I think everyone should use arch, but probably not reasonable for my mom :)
<Omnifrog> lol
<wrst> probably not reasonable for me sometimes :)
<netritious> hello locotn
<Unit193> Howdy, netritious.
<netritious> how's it going Unit193?
<wrst> netritious??? is it really you?
<netritious> wrst: Yep :)
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Unit193> Bit warm here, you?
<netritious> Been thinking about swinging by and thought I would. Good, you?
<netritious> lol Unit193
<wrst> doing good netritious, anything new and or exciting going on?
<netritious> wrst: same old, same old really. Still coding, still use FOSS (inc. ubuntu), and still doing the network/vm thing
<wrst> cool netritious
<netritious> just for a while there I needed to really focus, and kinda got into exploring darknet a bit.
<wrst> focus what is that??? hey there's a bird
<netritious> wrst: lol
<wrst> netritious: using ubuntu desktop or server?
<netritious> Both :)
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> actually it's ubuntu minimal, then I clone it and add what I want, usually via some script...kinda like a template I guess.
<netritious> I use gnome-panel and lightdm. Works well enough, and size is smallllll compared to say ubuntu-desktop.
<netritious> packages are less stale than debian wheezy, but "stable" <-- notice the quotes
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> what are you running wrst?
<wrst> yeah i have pretty much just said arch is my desktop OS
<wrst> using freenas for file storage and have a raspberry pi running quassel, well just because I can :)
<netritious> nice wrst
<netritious> good use of a pi imho
<netritious> I'm addicted to VMware and will wait for another five years for the linux cloud wars to declare a "winner" before I try to go that route again.
<wrst> netritious: yep the pi is nice low powered and just clucks right along and freenas is the bomb for file storage/serving
<netritious> wrst: I'm back to "all eggs in one basket" mostly. One very big machine with everything in it. Hotswap sata cages to manage backups. Saving up to buy identical hw to have on hand as a cold standby.
<netritious> I do have a NAS, but it's virtual. :)
<wrst> sweet, I of course don't require serious horspower I just need so save baby pictures
<netritious> Need? Junkies always need there fix!
<netritious> j/k, j/k
<netritious> Well a little anyway :P
<netritious> TBH in order to setup everything the way I want, which includes remodelling my office, I had to consolidate and move out of the office.
<netritious> not many places in my tiny house to put 10+ machines, and they were getting old anyway
<netritious> so took to servers and upgraded video cards, now are workstations for wife and daughter. Everything else I'll be selling in bulk as electronic scrap.
<netritious> *took two
<wrst> cool netritious, I've taken to fiddling with the pi's i have one operating as a print server and another one going to run xbmc so we can watch all our home movies etc in the living room
<netritious> wrst: nice. My pi is in the box on the shelf. :/ It works, but I just don't have the time.
<wrst> i had an old desktop running quassel, a dual core amd (not effecient at all) and 8GB of ram machine with two video cards, needless to say a power hog to have running 24/7
<netritious> ah that's why I love having everything virtualized on one machine (standby and backups recommended of course)
<netritious> all I have to do is pause/suspend the VM's and shut the host down.
<netritious> last night before I went to bed I really pushed this thing...turned on /all/ the vms. my only complaint is that the fans got loud lol...makes me feel like I went back in time ten years.
<netritious> otherwise there was now responsiveness issues /with anything/ at which point I realized my mouth was open and lip on floor drooling. I've been waiting on this machine for a loooooong time lol.
<wrst> what are the specs netritious?
<wrst> gotta ask that :)
<netritious> I'm not trying to brag, I am just very friggin' happy I didn't waste all my time planning for this all for it to fail miserably.
<wrst> netritious: its not bragging, everyone likes to here this stuff
<netritious> 8-core 3.5GHz, 16GB ECC DDR3 1600, Samsung Pro 250GB SSD (SATAIII), and then lots of SATAII hdd's (max six)
<wrst> sweet
<netritious> SATAII's are all hot-swap now. I send a backup with wife everyday that is one day old, and keep a backup here from yesterday, and have cold and hot spares.
<netritious> TPM 1.2 installed and configured
<wrst> netritious: you have as many cores as any machine i have has GBs of RAM :)
<netritious> :D
<wrst> that has to rock running many OSs at once
 * netritious sings mc d's jingle "I'm loving it"
<netritious> wrst this was my attempt at reproducing what qubes-os does with application and hardware isolation for vm's. I picked the components specifically for that.
<netritious> mobo is ASUS SabertoothII 990FX
<wrst> that is a sweet setup
<netritious> thanks wrst
<wrst> yeah I'm sitting here thinking i need that... but why would I need that?
<netritious> to consolidate all your machines so you can remodel your office
<Unit193> (And I'm still likeing the idea of a Pi to run me irssi.)
<netritious> ? sounds reasonable to me :)
<Unit193> I'm currently running it on what I'm sure is a hot hog for 24/7...
<Unit193> CPU~Single core Intel Pentium 4 CPU (-UP-) clocked at 2789.722 Mhz Kernel~3.8.0-19-generic i686 Up~2 days Mem~250.4/1001.0MB HDD~20.0GB(27.4% used) Procs~165 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.8.47
<netritious> to be completely honest it was either this or unjack for a few weeks, and that's not an option for me
<wrst> well netritious for what I do I could just use one raspberry pi :)
<netritious> lol at both you and Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: But you have 6 Pis.
<netritious> pi's are cool though. I had a little fun with mine for a couple of hours.
<netritious> wrst must be very hungry Unit193
<wrst> no netritious I'm just very fat
<netritious> lol
<Unit193> netritious: I have an ssh connection, newsbeuter, alpine, irssi, and limnoria running in this session.  I may have some daemons running, but not a ton else.  I do run pisg, but that could be offloaded or maybe just run on the pi as well.
<Unit193> netritious: I'm going with both, his and your ideas. :----D
<netritious> :)
<netritious> that's the awesome thing about computing/technology in general...there is room for all configurations that are useful
<wrst> that really is true netritious
<netritious> yeah, I'll never begrudge someone just because they choose, say, arch as there desktop os :D
<wrst> ha ha netritious, you you should probably feel sorry for them
<Unit193> netritious: Nah, it's the Arch'ers that call Ubuntu users idiots. ;)
<netritious> wrst, you remember when arch changed there installer? and I had it running in a vm with gnome? and everyone was like "but why you have problem?" then you guys d/l and was like fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol
<wrst> well Unit193 you asked for it: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<netritious> *their installer
<Unit193> wrst: Awwwh, I like the other one better. :D
<wrst> ha ha yeah they don't have an "installer" now
<wrst> netritious: i think they call them install scripts, I have installed it several times, but in a vm its a pain to get grub correct, actually I used selinux
<wrst> and it worked fine
<wrst> Unit193: what is the other one?
<Unit193> https://file3.status.net/i/identica/aleksandre-20121223T092922-z6nmhkb.jpeg
<netritious> wrst: yeah, I happened to d/l the very day they decided not to have an "installer"
<wrst> ha ha yeah they have gone systemd and all sorts of things now
<Unit193> Could always cheat and use a pre-setup arch. ;P
<wrst> Unit193: what is that?
<Unit193> Only one I can think of is Bridge.
<wrst> Unit193: I like that pic also
<netritious> lol at pics...those are funny
<wrst> netritious: I do enjoy arch good way for a dumb dumb to learn about how things work
<netritious> arch is good for that
<netritious> LFS is better, but a whole lot less practical for most people
<wrst> yeah and gentoo also probably better for it than arch, but as the famed youtuber said "who got time for that?"
<chris4585> imo, gentoo is ridiculous to just keep the lazy people out
<wrst> yeah arch is easy to use I get blurry eyed just reading how to get started
<wrst> compared to gentoo
<chris4585> I just wish my 660 gtx was better supported...
<netritious> hey chris4585
<chris4585> hey netritious, and wrst, hows it going?
<netritious> chris4585: same old same old, you?
<chris4585> same, just got off work and enjoying being off :)
<netritious> nice
<wrst> hey chris4585, going well
<wrst> oh netritious, meet Omnifrog
<wrst> Omnifrog meet netritious
<wrst> :)
<netritious> wrst: gentoo isn't any worse than your pick of bsd's
<netritious> hello Omnifrog
<wrst> netritious: I've messed with freebsd and pcbsd, a bit
<wrst> and of course freenas
<wrst> I think pcbsd is sorta the "ubuntu" of bsds?
<netritious> eh sorta
<wrst> I know they some how had the ugliest kde implementation I have ever seen or known was possible when i tried it a year or two ago
<netritious> the same stigma is in the comuunity
<netritious> however, there was a lot if infighting between the developers which is why I stopped using it
<netritious> mainly over packaing
<netritious> *packaging
<netritious> *the same stigma about using a desktop /is not/ the same I mean
<netritious> it is, but for different reasons
<wrst> oh always infighting why can't people just let people do their thing
<netritious> rather, there is a stigma, but not for the same reasons as in Linux, at least in my experience
<netritious> I guess it's different because it is not easy running/maintaining a desktop on BSD. Notice the only BSD flavour out there that has moderate adoption is OSX.
<wrst> is that due to graphics cards/drivers netritious or other things?
<netritious> yes. If debian is stale, then most BSD's are ancient
<netritious> packages are not, nor is available sources
<netritious> *nor are
<netritious> update ports on freebsd and you can build anything, and it will probably run fine after you configure it properly. :)
<chris4585> my biggest gripe with linux is, I just want a decent driver for my freaking $240 graphics card
<netritious> I think most people just use the freebsd binaries now though via pkg_add
<chris4585> I tried mint the other day and after installation I basically got "resolution is out of range" and no image :|
<netritious> chris4585: That's why I stuck with the 560GTX
<wrst> i don't think i ever fully understood the package management pkg_add ports etc
<netritious> I moved it from the old system to the new
<wrst> I never really did try actually
<wrst> actually need to read that
<netritious> wrst: ports is just an easy way to build binaries from source
<wrst> ahh ok sounds similar to the AUR in arch
<netritious> pkg_add is equivalent to apt-get
<netritious> now, openbsd, well they are a different sort of BSD
<wrst> makes perfect sense... I was just reading a guide when I set up freebsd once upon a time just needing it for a single purpose in a vm then I was done
<wrst> really?
<netritious> like, when you install apache on openbsd, you get openbsd's version of apache. It's less like the upstream version as openbsd modifies apache significantly before packaging.
<wrst> I enjoy feenas it makes bsd all easy for my purpose
<wrst> ahh wow
<chris4585> netritious, well this rig will eventually be windows only but until then I'll bear it out
<netritious> chris4585: virtualbox for linux boxens?
<netritious> after moving to windows?
<netritious> or are you being sarcastic
<netritious> :D
<chris4585> nah, that would be weird, I like a regular install
<chris4585> my plan is to build a gaming rig that will be on stand by until I need it and another rig just for regular day to day stuff on linux
<netritious> not a bad plan
<netritious> how I've ran for years and pretty much without issue
<chris4585> I've changed things around, and still need to do stuff, but this is her in her glory http://imgur.com/a/lOUp3
<chris4585> later tonight I'll probably buy a samsung 840 ssd
<netritious> oh that's purty
<netritious> I kept my old case..coolermaster...just moved everything out to an old next case and put new parts in
<chris4585> thanks
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> I have a phantom 410 with nothing in it atm
<netritious> http://imgur.com/BRHZPal
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> I was going to get a sabertooth but decided I didn't really need it
<chris4585> I did get a 990 board though its out of commission atm
<netritious> I have some more NICs now though
<netritious> it was the five year warranty
<netritious> I would have gotten the extended atx version but they were out of stock
<netritious> well, out of stock when I changed my mind about it.
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> what I want to see is 990 matx boards and there are like none
<chris4585> :|
<netritious> I mainly got this board because of the TPM support.
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> regardless, asus ftw, lol
<netritious> it was either an ASUS or Gigabyte, and reviews have been getting worse and worse about GB
<chris4585> my other board has a nice reset switch header that will boot directly to bios
<chris4585> that is a tiny feature I do like
<chris4585> lol
<netritious> the last board I had was good (gigabyte)...like it's lasted, but has weird crap happen after upgrading bios to support am3 in an am2+ socket :/
<netritious> gigabyte support was just stupid and slow
<netritious> ASUS replied in two maybe three days about my questions regarding the TPM header
<netritious> which btw, I scored two on amazon for <$40
 * netritious pats self on back
<chris4585> nice, yeah I do like asus, almost blindly.. they just make good stuff imo
<chris4585> msi my other choice
<chris4585> wrst, do you have a preference?
<netritious> chris4585: wrst prefers pi :)
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> chris4585: I have had good look out of gigabyte boards
<wrst> but yes asus is excellent also
<chris4585> I actually regretted my choice for asus after I saw a gigabyte board that was cheaper with a little better features, but oh well
<netritious> I am a looong time gigabyte fan that just wasn't as happy as I have been with their products.
<netritious>  I felt a little jaded when I upgraded to PhenomII x, 8GB DDRII all to have to pop the battery everytime the PC lost AC power.
<wrst> it has been a couple of years since i have bought a board, or really any parts, of course other than pis
<wrst> that's not good netritious
<netritious> *PhenomII x4
<netritious> wrst: yeah, the home theatre system got that CPU
<wrst> really annoying on a home theatre that you likely have sorta hidden away
<netritious> also a gigabyte board, but AM3 socket so no BIOS to upgrade thankfully.
 * wrst has never upgraded a bios
<netritious> I only do it if I have to
<netritious> oh, which reminds me, this is also my first workstation without a floppy drive
<netritious> since ASUS has so thoughtfully placed a reset button on the back. :)
<netritious> oh and the upgrade BIOS button
 * Unit193 has upgraded a BIOS several times, but normally runs them from inside the OS.
<netritious> plug in a usb pen drive with BIOS upgrade, hold button, boot, flashes automatically
<wrst> firmware upgrades scare the time out of me... yet I do it nearly nightly on my phone... go figure that one out
<netritious> lol
<netritious> oh and also my first UEFI BIOS, which I find neat
<Unit193> I've had to, to add USB booting to a couple computers.
<Unit193> Really?
<netritious> Unit193: me to
<Unit193> Dell++
<netritious> Unit193: yeah, it's purty
<netritious> do you use plop?
<Unit193> I know what it is, and used it once or twice, but no, all BIOSes support USB booting now.
<Unit193> (I wrote http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/ )
<netritious> unless they are virtual BIOSs
<netritious> rather, not all virtual BIOSs support USB booting.
<netritious> Unit193: that's nit-picking of course
<Unit193> Hmmm?
<netritious> that not all virtual BIOSs support USB booting is nit-picking at the statement "all BIOSes support USB booting now"
<wrst> netritious: Unit193 needs some nitpicking that's good for him
<Unit193> netritious: Oh!  I meant all the ones :here:!
<netritious> :D
<netritious> it's annoying when people do that though....find the one small exception to the generally accepted rule
<Unit193> netritious: You're talking to him.
<netritious> lol Unit193 you're right though, if it was made in the last five years and has a USB header it boots from USB
<Unit193> Release Date: 11/01/2004  has it. :D
<netritious> nice, so almost 10 years if not actually 10 years lol
<netritious> oh, read that wrong
<netritious> more like eight years
<Unit193> Had to update BIOS, but whatever.
<Unit193> Machine:   System: Dell product: OptiPlex GX260
<Unit193>            Mobo: Dell model: 02X378 Bios: Dell version: A09 date: 11/01/2004
<netritious> Nice...I know that machine
<Unit193> Should replace it with a RPi.
<netritious> Once I upgraded an older Dell Optiplex form a PII slot1 to PIII socket 370...all thanks to a BIOS upgrade and a riser card.
<netritious> I think it had like a big fat whopping 64MB ram to lol
<chris4585> I used the asus utility to flash the bios, was pretty simple
<chris4585> I wish I had a battery backup though
<chris4585> I would be screwed without usb booting... I haven't installed linux from a CD in at least 3 or 4 years, and even now I have a usb 3.0 flash drive for my linux
<netritious> same here chris4585
<chris4585> I just don't see the point in CDs anymore lol, I need to buy an external just to burn audio CDs
<chris4585> I have one working cd drive atm and its annoying switching it from every computer in the house...
<wrst> I have nothing USB 3.0 I am so behind the times
<wrst> no wait my green as case has ports but nothing on the board for it
<chris4585> I have to say its pretty nice, booting from usb 3.0 at 190mb/s isn't too bad
<wrst> no not at all
 * Omnifrog returns from the fields 
<Omnifrog> hi netritious
<Omnifrog> hi chris
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-10
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<wrst> you are working til dark
<Omnifrog> lots to do
<Omnifrog> we got the tomatos, corn, okra and cucumbers in the ground today
<Omnifrog> and the carrot beds are ready for planting
<Omnifrog> I had to work on the rototiller for way too long to get it working  :\
<Omnifrog> and i got a bunch of bamboo harvested for use in the garden
<Omnifrog> and maybe grind some up for mulch and weed control
<wrst> Omnifrog: you da' man
<Omnifrog>  http://i.imgur.com/piGJTfh.jpg  http://i.imgur.com/VFXJNMW.jpg
<wrst> nice
<chris4585> hey Omnifrog
<chris4585> fried okra <3
<netritious> +1 chris4585...fried okra rules
<Omnifrog> I don't care for it but I grow it every year for the family
<chris4585> I love it with some salt
<netritious> nice to meet you Omnifrog...nice pic
<netritious> I like it breaded and skillet fried
<Omnifrog> likewise! and thanks!
<Omnifrog> I'm in Chattanooga btw. where abouts are you netritious ?
<netritious> Just south of Memphis, TN
<netritious> N MS
<Omnifrog> ah, not too far
<netritious> been to Chattanooga a few times, nice place
<Omnifrog> eh, it's ok
<netritious> was there for the grand opening of some park in oct '99
<Omnifrog> I'm not _from_ here
<Omnifrog> just here
<netritious> roger, same here
<netritious> but fam from here
<netritious> well, /technically/ I am three miles from my hometown lol
<Omnifrog> I'm from the east SF Bay Area
<netritious> wow must be very different in Chattanooga than SF Bay
<Omnifrog> I've been here for ~15 years so I'm a little used to it
<Omnifrog> plus I try to avoid the locals
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> (joke)
<Omnifrog> folks here are perfectly fine
<netritious> well, except wrst...IDK what's up with that guy ;)
<Omnifrog> heheh
<Omnifrog> you play KoL netritious ?
<netritious> KoL?
<Omnifrog> I'll take that as a no, lol
<netritious> What's KoL? :)
<Omnifrog> http://www.kingdomofloathing.com
<Omnifrog> it's a clever game
<netritious> I play solitaire. Sometimes UT2004, but very very /very/ rarely. Otherwise I play hacker games when I have time.
<Omnifrog> this is a different kinda game
<Omnifrog> all the graphics are stick figures and it ... well ... it's different
<netritious> sounds neat
<Omnifrog> been around since 2004
<Omnifrog> I just got back from a KoL con in Columbus the other day. wife and I were there for 6 days
<Omnifrog> here is one thing that happened very late at night there http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrwB32jzfTs
<Omnifrog> most people had already crashed
<Omnifrog> it was like 3 or 4 in the morning
<netritious> speaking of crashing, time for me to do just that :)
<netritious> nice Omnifrog..hammer time!
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> morning wrst
<wrst> Omnifrog: better get the work done quick, rain is coming!
<Omnifrog> yeah, I'm watching it
<Omnifrog> but I can't get started untill my oldest son gets here :\
<Omnifrog> todays addenda is a 2 person job
<wrst> well if he kills enough time he may get out of it :)
<wrst> http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2013/05/09/boston-goes-google-its-drops-microsoft-mail-services/atkfJhGz82wstRzXUTPw4O/story.html
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-11
<Omnifrog> ffffuf
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-12
<linuxman410> anyone here
<Unit193> Nobody here except us chickens.  Well, this chicken.
<linuxman410> whats up
<Unit193> Seeing if I broke stuff.  You?
<linuxman410> nothing losing everything
<Unit193> Oh?  Well that's not good...
<linuxman410> yeah i know
<linuxman410> have to access internet with phone
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst whats up
<wrst> not much linuxman410 waiting for company to leave
<linuxman410> yeah on my netbook one of the few things i have left
<linuxman410> have to go to mcdonalds to update hotspot on phone not fast enough
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-06
<Unit193> ...If vim could just simply do as it's told, it'd be a great editor... :/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-07
<wrst> Howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<wrst> How are you doing?
<Omnifrog> a bit beat. mowing season is in full swing
<wrst> Oh yes as is the pollen
<Omnifrog> yeah, that's the worst this year
<wrst> Man not kidding
<Omnifrog> I'm back on the radio schedule again now so that's ...fun
<wrst> So that's good? :)
<Omnifrog> I'm only taking one show a week right now. there's just too much to do in the fields and woods
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-05-13
<minasota> bad day for windows i guess
<Unit193> I had them closed, it's OK.  Wasn't really rainy outside though...
<minasota> sucks that some hospitals got rained on though. that part kinda pisses me off
<minasota> are we talking about the same thing?
<Unit193> No, I went literal. :P
<minasota> haha, ok
<superfly> Yeah, NHS has always been an MS shop. They've repeatedly done with MS even though other companies have offered better contracts for a non-Windows system. Can't say I'm surprised at what happened, it's been a few years coming.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-07
<Ubik> Omnifrog: Honestly, I think it probably was an actual accident. Traceroute to 1.1.1.1 from here only goes two hops.. hop #1 is my EdgeRouter ... hop #2 is it...
<Ubik> I have a /29 from AT&T so I don't have to worry about their "blocking" of SIP, IPv6 tunnels etc.
<Ubik> If you set up their gateway to use DMZ+ mode to your router, and put that behind there, SIP doesn't work right, tunneling doesn't either. Basically their gateway is intercepting that traffic for its own use (their U-verse phone is SIP, and the IPv6 their gateway hands out is 6rd in a lot of cases.) They just recently (past few weeks) switched me to have native IPv6. Which I am now using on my LAN,
<Ubik> server VLAN is still on the HE tunnel (via some creative routing on the edgerouter)
<Ubik> Problem is, they've bound 1.1.1.1 to their U-verse gateways and use it for various purposes (if your bill is past due/you're cut off, tere's a connectivity issue, etc. you get redirected to 1.1.1.1 in a lot of cases.) Why they did that, versus RFC1918 space, is beyond me. But it worked fine for them until it didnt (cloudflare.)
<Ubik> So it's not so much as they're *blocking* 1.1.1.1 for DNS ... it's more or less they misappropriated 1.1.1.1 for their own use, and got away with it until it was assigned to a legitimate user. And now it's become an issue.
<Unit193> Wow....That's pretty lame on their behalf.
<Ubik> Yeah, I agree. If they'd of, perhaps followed standards, used something in RFC1918 ... we wouldn't have this problem today.
<Ubik> Once upon a time (and thankfully, it was fixed way before I ever had to have their service), their modem would only allow one IP per MAC address.
<Ubik> Worked fine until we hooked up a cPanel box (don't ask) behind it with four IPs. None of the secondary IPs worked, and if you SSH'd in and tried to ping something using one of those secondary addresses as the source, it'd work...said secondary then worked, and your SSH died because the primary IP stopped.
<Ubik> Support's answer was essentially to connect up a bunch of USB hubs to the server and hook up a separate USB NIC for each IP we needed to use... (of course they didn't mention the policy routing we would also need at that point.)
<Ubik> We finally got Charter to install service there without charging us a huge fee, hooked the same server up to their modem and bound multiple IPs without a problem.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-08
<cyberanger> Ubik: that explains 1.1.1.1 but they also messed with 1.0.0.1 and some customers had it working until a firmware update
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: epb is a different kind of customer, different department/division of AT&T
<cyberanger> This was via premise equipment too
<Omnifrog> and all this time I thought it was just NoScript acting up again >.>
<Ubik> cyberanger: Yeah, now the 1.0.0.1 issue, I'm not sure why that would happen -- unless they were binding whatever interface had 1.1.1.1 with a /8 mask, but then, that means 1.0.0.1 would have never worked.
<Ubik> EPB is probably just getting transit/peering from AT&T (kinda like William is with the microwave link)
<Ubik> William had Windstrea, went to AT&T, but has his own IP space and BGP... so he can move around however he wants.
<netritious> howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<netritious> how are things Unit193?
<Unit193> Functional I'd say?
<netritious> better than nonfunctional?
<Unit193> How about you?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-09
<netritious> not bad. workin'
<netritious> realized i hadn't been in the channel for a minute. thought i'd stop by and hello.
<Unit193> Recent LTS release remind you of Ubuntu? ;)
<netritious> haven't installed yet Unit193, but i did read that it's a bit different.
<netritious> netplan anyone? lol
<Unit193> Nah, I avoid that.
<netritious> you avoid netplan?
<Unit193> Yeah, don't need another "abstraction layer" to confuse networking even more. :P
<netritious> ikr?
<netritious> at least it's still free! lol
<netritious> using it in retail for point of sale at four locations now.
<Unit193> Heh, nice.
<netritious> well 16.04 anyway heh
<netritious> so are you still using lubuntu Unit193  or was it kubuntu?
<netritious> bbl
<cyberanger> Ubik exactly, transit ftw
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-13
<Omnifrog> sometimes you have to just turn all the noise off and contemplate the gravity of your situation
<Omnifrog> I need some music
<Unit193> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHe4GC25aekostFkTTxiVVpx2UdWLpyt0 ?
<Omnifrog> I was thinking of something a little less ... 8 bitty
<Omnifrog> maybe Beethoven Like You've Never Heard Before https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbgInLJ81eY
<Omnifrog> or my own personal Star Trek mix
